# Nomis Snowboards



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

So I saw a Nomis Era snowboard on whiskey today for $202 shipped so I went ahead and picked it up. 

Sounded like the type of deck I was looking for and I've wanted a 152 for awhile now so it looked good

Been searching everywhere online for some reviews or something but its been pretty hard to find much info. A couple other places seemed to suggest its basically a technine board with nomis graphics but didn't really comment much on the board itself. Not really clear what exact T9 board it might be either.

Checked Nomis's website and didn't find anything about boards either

Just seein if anyone had any thoughts?

I'll post my own review whence it comes in.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

I know T9 and Nomis did a binding collab this season, so my best guess isa that it is a T9 board with Nomis graphics on it. If you find more details, let me know.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

found it on dogfunk: Nomis ERA Snowboard from Dogfunk.com


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

You sure you ordered a board? Technine and Nomis did a collab binding..called the era..and it's $202.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah they have like the matching board bindings and jacket

i think im going to try and put some forces or 390's on it though


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

AlexS said:


> You sure you ordered a board? Technine and Nomis did a collab binding..called the era..and it's $202.


lol...found that a bit funny

Bindings ship to his door instead..."you cant ride that!"


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Will be the same board as its T9 Counterpart. Nomis did matching board and bindings this year.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

which T9 board is the counterpart?


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Nomis Era right? I saw that board this morning too, I had a look at the Nomis website and all they only listed clothing. Google returned a discussion from EasyLoungin EasyLoungin | Sneak Peak 0f 2011 Tech Nine Boards so if they're made by T9 that means it's coming from either the Elan factory in Austria or SBF in China...?

And like )(ood said Nomis & T9 did a board/bindings package Boarderline » LIMITED EDITION NOMIS SNOWBOARDS AND BINDINGS! **PRE-ORDER**

I'd be keen to see a review on the deck since I haven't found anything from anyone who's actually ridden the board.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

based on the specs from T9's site it looks like it should be the same thing as the T9 Split T. The only thing that seems different is the Nomis is a directional twin and the Split T is a directional, according to the site at least...doesn't seem like T9 has any directional twin boards, so I'm not sure if it matches up with a particular T9 board exactly. 

I've heard pretty bad things about T9 in general so I'm hoping this won't be that bad. Although I am considering getting some T9 bindings just to try them out, even though I've heard such negative feedback...I'm hoping their higher-end stuff is better


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

T9 has directional boards. Most of their boards become directional after 156cm length. They are a freestyle orientated company so their line reflects that.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

right, but i can't find any directional twin boards? It seems like the only directional twin board I can think of is Simon's board from stepchild....maybe this Nomis board takes all the same materials from the split T but is actually slightly different, making it a D-twin instead of a regular direcitonal?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is one of their directional boards.
Technine.com
The T-money is also a directional board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesn't look like it is another Technine board with a Nomis graphic on it. I'm suprised the retail price is so high when it only comes with a low end extruded base. You'll have to let us know how it rides...and if it lasts.


----------



## jonoff (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought one of these boards as well (159) and was trying to find a review. EasyLoungin | Nomis Hardgoods ? is another thread about the boards.

There doesn't seem to be an exact technine match, but their site isn't perfect. 



B.Gilly said:


> Most of their boards become directional after 156cm length.


The t-money board seems similar, when you hover over it on Technine.com 
it says: 
Type: Twin, 159-Directional Twin
Terrain: 149.5-Jib, 152/156-Freestyle, 159-All Mountain

When you click through to the page, it only lists these Available Sizes: 149, 153, 155, 157
But some shops list the same 4 sizes for T-money as the 4 available for the Nomis Era: 149, 152, 156, 159

Doesn't seem anyone has posted a real reviews yet, but I got some Union Forces off the for sale forum to mount on this board.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

It came in yesterday and I took it out today. 

Nomis Era size 152 Review
Bindings: 07/08 Rome 390's
Boots: 2010 Salomon F20's

First Impression out of the box: 
"damn, the topsheet graphic looks kind of cheap" (not the Nomis lettering but the grey/white behind it)
"why is the tip and tail so wide" 
"flex seems like what I was looking for, medium flex but softer than my 07/08 burton custom"
"looks better than it did online, fits my style of graphic"
"looks kind of cheap overall"

After a day of riding...


This board is actually pretty fun, its nice to feel the stability of a cambered board (after getting used to the gullwing camber of my subzero) and having such strong edge hold. 

Powder:
It handled pretty well in the moguly powder steep run at bear today and I felt pretty stable going through it. However, I felt a little sketched bombing the run though, but that may likely be because I'm not used to a 152 yet...the board was stable but I was more afraid of catching a random edge than I usually would.

Jumps:
Its a fun board to hit jumps with and at 152, I felt like I had a lot of control in the air (more so than my 154 custom or 155 subzero). Even simple things like shiftys just felt a lot more in control. 

Jibs:
Having all that edge again was definitely noticeable though as I caught a few edges on boxes or trying to butter spin on my tail/nose (which used to be so effortless on the subzero). However, by the end of the day I was starting to get my jib-legs back again, might need to detune the edges a bit more to get more in the comfort zone again. But as far as pressing is concerned, I can press the board with less effort than on my custom which is nice. Since its a cambered board I also feel like I'm not cheating anymore when I tail/nose press.

The flex of the board seems pretty on point for me right now, I can still do fun little flatground things, press on boxes, and hit a few jumps in the park....still gotta take it through the pipe though


Overall: The board isn't worth the retail $475 for sure, but for $200 I'd say its a fun board I'm glad I got... A little worried as to how long it will last, but as long as it does, I probably won't be needing to be switching back and forth between my custom and my subzero anymore, this board handles what I needed it to.


----------

